# post patterns , lets see who;s was the first



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

Multi Color


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

another failed topic :angry:


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 9 2008, 08:00 PM~12108173
> *another failed topic :angry:
> *


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 9 2008, 06:34 PM~12107288
> *
> *


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Nov 9 2008, 07:17 PM~12107135
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice lincoln  any more pics?


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Nov 15 2008, 09:55 PM~12168565
> *nice lincoln   any more pics?
> *


 WORING ON A LINCON 2 DOOR OR 4


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Nov 17 2008, 09:30 PM~12186530
> *WORING ON A LINCON 2 DOOR OR 4
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Not bad,but this guys blows those away.........  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=400656


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

Mine! :biggrin:


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 30 2008, 02:00 PM~12295045
> *Not bad,but this guys blows those away.........
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=400656
> *


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Nov 30 2008, 02:03 PM~12295062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

did this















:biggrin:


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Dec 1 2008, 09:35 PM~12308057
> *did this
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE WORK, HOMIE


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Nov 9 2008, 06:17 PM~12107135
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whats up with the title "Replying to post patterns , lets see who;s was the first"

that pick is from 2007 I dont think it is that old


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Nov 30 2008, 02:03 PM~12295062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Cutty


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 30 2008, 02:00 PM~12295045
> *Not bad,but this guys blows those away.........
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=400656
> *



That guy does some sick work man he is bad ass.


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Nov 9 2008, 06:17 PM~12107135
> *
> 
> 
> ...



After reading that other post "Straight candies" seeing that you worked with that Vanderslice guy, I see were you get your style from.

Also it shouldnt be about who's was first, but who's is the best and that Vanderslice guy is pretty Fuckin bad ass. I can see why your work looks like his.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT+Dec 1 2008, 09:08 PM~12307660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 3 2008, 09:02 AM~12322647
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



I'm not hatin its how I see it


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hubcap_@Dec 3 2008, 01:41 PM~12324908
> *I'm not hatin its how I see it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hubcap_@Dec 3 2008, 01:41 PM~12324908
> *I'm not hatin its how I see it
> *


WHEN ME AND ROB WORKED TOGETHER I DID NOT NO HOW TO PAINT.. I DID CAR AUDIO..


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Nov 30 2008, 11:33 AM~12294308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hubcap_@Dec 3 2008, 01:41 PM~12324908
> *I'm not hatin its how I see it
> *


ALWAYS TALKING BOUT THIS AND THAT,,,
I HAD THIS FIRST, YOU COPIED ME....BLAH, BLAH BLAH



SOUNDS TO ME LIKE A MUNCH OF CRYBABYS.....
IT'S REALY BOUT HELPING EACH OTHER
AND MAKE SOME NICE CLEAN RIDES


TO ME THAT SOUNDS LIKE A BUNCH OF RUKAS
TALKING SHIT


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 4 2008, 11:39 AM~12334609
> *ALWAYS TALKING BOUT THIS AND THAT,,,
> I HAD THIS FIRST, YOU COPIED ME....BLAH, BLAH BLAH
> SOUNDS TO ME LIKE A MUNCH OF CRYBABYS.....
> ...


YOU ARE RIGHT ON THAT....


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

GOODTIMES PAINTER IN TR CITIES WASHINGTON


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

man that looks great


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 4 2008, 09:13 PM~12340374
> *man that looks great
> *


MY 74 GETTING PAINTED BY THE SAME HOMIE


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hubcap_@Dec 3 2008, 09:50 AM~12322562
> *After reading that other post "Straight candies" seeing that you worked with that Vanderslice guy, I see were you get your style from.
> 
> Also it shouldnt be about who's was first, but who's is the best and that Vanderslice guy is pretty Fuckin bad ass. I can see why your work looks like his.
> *


 :uh: HOW DOES IT LOOK ALIKE :uh:


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Dec 4 2008, 10:10 PM~12340341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE OLD SCHOOL STYLE , AND THEY DONT ALL LOOK ALIKE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My 69 Impala Custom


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~MR.FLEETWOOD~_@Dec 6 2008, 01:57 AM~12351740
> *:uh: HOW DOES IT LOOK ALIKE :uh:
> *


Well to explain it to you the colors arent the same but the basic layout is the same.





















Notice the same tape designs like a zig zag pattern small tape line on one side larger on the other kriss krossing back and fourth.


Now this is one that does not look the same but the lines are not straight and the pattern do not match not even close from side to side... Do you see it now.










Now I am not trying to hate but he put his work out here for it to be judged saying there is no one elses like his

here is his sig. "You can hate.. But when you see ONE OF my paint jobs it's the only ONE you will see. It's sad when you go to a show and your car look's LIKE ever one elses, just in a new color......"


So I am out end of subject. There are a bunch of cry babies on here BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 6 2008, 08:41 AM~12352349
> *My 69 Impala Custom
> 
> 
> ...



Nice paint job, really love the top


----------



## Hubcap (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Dec 4 2008, 09:10 PM~12340341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean paint work


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hubcap_@Dec 6 2008, 09:44 AM~12352632
> *Well to explain it to you the colors arent the same but the basic layout is the same.
> 
> 
> ...


What THE fuck are saying multi color has been around for a long time early 70;s ...rob didnt even paint in 70s, was he even around .they where on vans back in the days when i was a kid ... T BEST..RAW DEAL. ASK ANY OLD SCHOOLER HOW LONG HAVE THEY BEEN AROUND.. HAS ANY ONE SEEN THE BEST OF THE 70;S WAS ROb IN IT ,,and ever car in there was a mulit color..ROB WAS IN THE EARLY 90S... WHO CARES ANY MORE...AM StEAL GOING TO KEEP PAINTING ...SO HATE ON THAT... rob are not the same on both sides..


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Dec 6 2008, 02:34 PM~12353980
> *What THE fuck are saying multi color has been around for a long time early 70;s ...rob didnt even paint in 70s, was he even around .they where on vans back in the days when i was a kid ... T BEST..RAW DEAL. ASK ANY OLD SCHOOLER HOW LONG HAVE THEY BEEN AROUND.. HAS ANY ONE SEEN THE BEST OF THE 70;S WAS ROb IN IT ,,and ever car in there was a mulit color..ROB WAS IN THE EARLY 90S... WHO CARES ANY MORE...AM StEAL GOING TO KEEP PAINTING ...SO HATE ON THAT... rob are not the same on both sides..
> *


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Dec 6 2008, 03:01 PM~12354103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that paint job was done way before rob.. so that means rob copyed it ...


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

Its getting good in here I got the popcorn


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 6 2008, 03:09 PM~12354141
> *Its getting good in here I got the popcorn
> 
> 
> ...


YUP LOL......HERE IS MY 2 CENTS....I AGREE...WHO EVER SAID ROB STARTED PATTERNZ??? :nono: :dunno: ...ROB STARTED HIS OWN UNIQUE PATTERN STYLE(Z)...BUT NOT PATTERZ.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

EVERYONE DOES PATTERNZ IN LOWRIDING, THEY HAVE BEEN DOING UM SINCE THE 70'S...NO DOUBT

ROB JUST DOES UM BETTER THAN MOST!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: AND WE DOWN TO PUT OUR SKILLS TO THE TEST, IF ANYONE WANTS TO BATTLE!!!!!


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 6 2008, 03:54 PM~12354369
> *YUP LOL......HERE IS MY 2 CENTS....I AGREE...WHO EVER SAID ROB STARTED PATTERNZ??? :nono:  :dunno: ...ROB STARTED HIS OWN UNIQUE PATTERN STYLE(Z)...BUT NOT PATTERZ.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> EVERYONE DOES PATTERNZ IN LOWRIDING, THEY HAVE BEEN DOING UM SINCE THE 70'S...NO DOUBT
> ...


THIS IS DUMB ALREADY..WHO CARES


----------



## ~MR.FLEETWOOD~ (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 6 2008, 04:54 PM~12354369
> *YUP LOL......HERE IS MY 2 CENTS....I AGREE...WHO EVER SAID ROB STARTED PATTERNZ??? :nono:  :dunno: ...ROB STARTED HIS OWN UNIQUE PATTERN STYLE(Z)...BUT NOT PATTERZ.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> EVERYONE DOES PATTERNZ IN LOWRIDING, THEY HAVE BEEN DOING UM SINCE THE 70'S...NO DOUBT
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Nov 30 2008, 02:03 PM~12295062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now this Cutlass is nice. Any more updated pics?


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texano85_@Dec 8 2008, 12:29 AM~12365173
> *Now this Cutlass is nice.  Any more updated pics?
> *


check my build-up  
it's comin along slowly but surely! :cheesy:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Dec 6 2008, 04:00 PM~12354395
> *THIS IS DUMB ALREADY..WHO CARES
> *


HEY I AGREE....BUT WHEN U GUYS START TALKIN BOUT ROB IS A BITTER AND ROB CANT SHOOT A STRAIGHT CANDY, AND THIS AND THAT....WE NEVER SAID ANYTHING BOUT YOU GUYS HOMIE....I THINK YOUR GOOD BRO, I AINT HATING....DO I THINK ROB IS BETTER...I DO...BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS, IMO OPINION HE IS....DONT MEAN YOU AINT GOOD.

ALL I WAS SAYING IS HEY...IF ANYONE WANTS TO STEP UP AND CHALLENGE...WE DOWN  NO DISRESPECT, JUST A FRIENDLY , IF U THINK HE SUCKS...PROVE IT  

BUT LIKE I SAID ...IT AINT NO BEEF BRO.... I JUST GOTTA DEFEND MY HOMIE AND MY SHOP


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Dec 8 2008, 02:50 AM~12366102
> *check my build-up
> it's comin along slowly but surely!  :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 9 2008, 07:10 AM~12377159
> *HEY I AGREE....BUT WHEN U GUYS START TALKIN BOUT ROB IS A BITTER AND ROB CANT SHOOT A STRAIGHT CANDY, AND THIS AND THAT....WE NEVER SAID ANYTHING BOUT YOU GUYS HOMIE....I THINK YOUR GOOD BRO, I AINT HATING....DO I THINK ROB IS BETTER...I DO...BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS, IMO OPINION HE IS....DONT MEAN YOU AINT GOOD.
> 
> ALL I WAS SAYING IS HEY...IF ANYONE WANTS TO STEP UP AND CHALLENGE...WE DOWN  NO DISRESPECT, JUST A FRIENDLY , IF U THINK HE SUCKS...PROVE IT
> ...


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

HOMIE PUTTING IT DOWN IN WASHINGTON


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 9 2008, 08:10 AM~12377159
> *HEY I AGREE....BUT WHEN U GUYS START TALKIN BOUT ROB IS A BITTER AND ROB CANT SHOOT A STRAIGHT CANDY, AND THIS AND THAT....WE NEVER SAID ANYTHING BOUT YOU GUYS HOMIE....I THINK YOUR GOOD BRO, I AINT HATING....DO I THINK ROB IS BETTER...I DO...BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS, IMO OPINION HE IS....DONT MEAN YOU AINT GOOD.
> 
> NO DISRESPECT, JUST A FRIENDLY , IF U THINK HE SUCKS...PROVE IT
> ...


Thats a proper way to address someone putting you on blast!!! Friendly challenge!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I've talked to Rob a few times he seems like a cool dude. Defiantly has a lot of talent. If I had a lot of time and money I would not mind dropping something off at Robs and let him do his thing. 

But the Homie Dom (Auto Body Enhancements) has helped me and my family out a lot! Shit he did throw the patterns on my brothers truck like in 1 day for fucken pennys. 
We do paint and body but have never done a full ride. 
I can't say how many times he's let me spray at his shop. Him and Rich and cool ass dudes.


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Dec 13 2008, 04:15 PM~12422084
> *I've talked to Rob a few times he seems like a cool dude.  Defiantly has a lot of talent.  If I had a lot of time and money I would not mind dropping something off at Robs and let him do his thing.
> 
> But the Homie Dom (Auto Body Enhancements) has helped me and my family out a lot!  Shit he did throw the patterns on my brothers truck like in 1 day for fucken pennys.
> ...


 THAT IS A OLD PAINT JOB. ONE OF MY FRIST CANDYS, WITH PATTERNS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)

HERE IS SOME NEW SHIT..


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

good or badlemme know what u guys think


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Sep 13 2009, 08:09 PM~15068701
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The work looks clean, it just looks like a bunch of random ass lines that don't flow with anything.


Like, they look like they're just there to fill up space, rather than flow with it and accent the paint job. 


I'm not hating in anyway.
It's just an opinion.


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT (Oct 17, 2008)




----------

